# Working in GB, living is Spain



## nikg (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

i am reading posts for a few days trying to find some answers and i got the general idea so far.

But i would love some help regarding my relocation to GB and a few questions that are still unanswered.

I 've got a job offer to move to GB and here is my situation. I 've done some research and looks like that it's best to live in Spain (Santa Margarita?) and work in GB. I am not going there alone but with my wife and our newborn baby. I can't find any info regarding nurseries and doctors and since our baby is 2 months old i need to know about those, in case i need to visit one, for vaccines, regular visits, colds etc...

Also could anyone let me know what is the average monthly cost of living in Spain and working in GB for a family like mine?? I have just a few days to decide whether to accept the offer or not so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Th1rt3en (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi nikg,

I moved here when my daughter was 1 year old, but with 2 months old baby it would be more dificult to make such decision I believe.

Santa Margarita is a good choice for family with children. It's quite but well populated at the same time, and there is a good chance to find a nice house with a garden. There is a good private nursery that would cost you around 160 eur/month for 5 days/week. They are flexible in how many days and for how long you like to put your baby there.

You would be able to have medical treatment in Spain (for free) for you and your family in case you live in Spain. At the same time you would be allowed to go to health center in Gib because you'll pay tax but not your wife and daughter. I think medicine in Spain (La Linea) is more or less the same level but you'll need to speak Spanish.

From cost of living point of view I would say your salary should be not less than 35k/year.

Which company made you the offer?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nikg said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am reading posts for a few days trying to find some answers and i got the general idea so far.
> 
> ...


just checking.... you _do _mean Gibraltar when you say GB, as Th1rt3en is assuming ??

to me, GB means Great Britain :confused2:


----------



## steve brooker (Sep 11, 2012)

i work in gib, and live in santa margarita.
i cant help you with advice for the baby issue as i dont have any children, but i can with santa margarita.
the area is mainly populated by foreign workers employed in gib.
ive been here about 8 months now and really love it. its a nice quiet area, and now that the shops are all built and open it has good facilities in the area, including two bars, supermarket, pet shop and a few other little shops.
the rents can vary from 350-800 euros a month, depending on the property. the average 3 story townhouse, with 3 bedrooms will be between 600-800euro. 
there is a bus link into la linea, at the moment it is one bus an hour in either direction, but that is being cut very soon (see my latest post), the bus takes about 20 mins, and has been unbelievably reliable.
hope this info helps.......


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Th1rt3en said:


> Hi nikg,
> 
> I moved here when my daughter was 1 year old, but with 2 months old baby it would be more dificult to make such decision I believe.
> 
> ...


Hi - i was just browsing and was surprised to read that Gib. based workers and their families can access free healthcare in Spain! Could you explain how this is possible? If, as you say, the income tax is paid into Gib. where is the contribution to the Spanish economy? I'm intrigued! 

Also, I'd be interested to know how local Spaniards react, when the issue of Gib. is raised (I know that approx 10,000 Spanish residents of La Linea commute into Gib. daily, for work..!). i've experience of two very different regions in Spain (am now in Cadiz) and can vouch for the fact that any mention of Gib. is bound to provoke a powerful, negative reaction! 

in fact, the last time the subject of 'The Rock' came up in a local bar, here, was during the recent furore over fishing rights adjacent to the Rock's shoreline, when the Royal Navy and the Guardia Civil (in Spanish fishing boats) were squaring up to each other. I'd decided to be diplomatic and declined to comment, as the only Brit. present, but the discussion became incredibly heated, nonetheless, despite all present, including Spanish, Brazilians and Germans being firmly in Spain's camp - then one Spanish guy marched over to the table at which I was seated and banged his fist down, hard, right in front of my face! My glass jumped at least a foot - as did I!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> just checking.... you _do _mean Gibraltar when you say GB, as Th1rt3en is assuming ??
> 
> to me, GB means Great Britain :confused2:


To me too, but I guess the place he mentioned is near Gib?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> To me too, but I guess the place he mentioned is near Gib?



it _was _very late - for me anyway - when I posted.......I'm sure that must be what he means though


now, if he'll just come back & confirm I'll change the thread title so that no-one else (including the search facility) gets confused.....


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - i was just browsing and was surprised to read that Gib. based workers and their families can access free healthcare in Spain! Could you explain how this is possible? If, as you say, the income tax is paid into Gib. where is the contribution to the Spanish economy? I'm intrigued!
> 
> Also, I'd be interested to know how local Spaniards react, when the issue of Gib. is raised (_I* know that approx 10,000 Spanish residents of La Linea commute into Gib. [/daily, for work..!)*_*. i've experience of two very different regions in Spain (am now in Cadiz) and can vouch for the fact that any mention of Gib. is bound to provoke a powerful, negative reaction!
> 
> ...


*

Hi - apologies, but I need to correct the highlighted statement quoted here, in my last post! My source was dated 2012 and had been referenced in a BBC News video clip on the subject of Gibraltar's relationship with La Linea, at the time of that recent 'fishing' dispute which I'd mentioned previously (see quote, above): 

At that time, there were approx. 12,000 unemployed Spanish residents in La Linea, whilst another 4,300 residents were commuting daily to Gib. for work. I assume that current figures might be similar, but can't find any new info.

Sorry, everyone, for the error.

Saludos,
GC*


----------



## Th1rt3en (Apr 2, 2013)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - i was just browsing and was surprised to read that Gib. based workers and their families can access free healthcare in Spain! Could you explain how this is possible? If, as you say, the income tax is paid into Gib. where is the contribution to the Spanish economy? I'm intrigued!


Hi GUAPACHICA,

It's possible because of S1 European form about social insurance for people who work and live in between 2 EU countries. Every time you go to a doctor Spanish health system send request to Gib social security to cover expenses.

To apply for medicine in Spain you need:
- Get S1 form in social contribution unit in Gib (that says you pay social tax in Gib)
- Register in Spanish social insurance office bringing S1 form and putting all your family members there (they ask for marrige and birth certificates to prove this)
- Register in a health center bringing S1 + additional document issued by the Spanish social insurance office


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Th1rt3en said:


> Hi GUAPACHICA,
> 
> It's possible because of S1 European form about social insurance for people who work and live in between 2 EU countries. Every time you go to a doctor Spanish health system send request to Gib social security to cover expenses.
> 
> ...


it doesn't work like that between the UK & Spain - a fixed amount per year (per S1/person) is paid regardless of how much use is made of it

also - if you're living in Spain you _aren't _able to use the health service in the UK except in emergency as a holidaymaker, if you're resident in Spain

is it different with Gib?

do you have an official source you can let us have?


----------



## Th1rt3en (Apr 2, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> it doesn't work like that between the UK & Spain - a fixed amount per year (per S1/person) is paid regardless of how much use is made of it
> 
> also - if you're living in Spain you _aren't _able to use the health service in the UK except in emergency as a holidaymaker, if you're resident in Spain
> 
> ...


First of all Gib is not UK. As far as I know this S1 thing works only in border areas, where people live and work in different countries (that's what I was told in contribution unit in Gib). I don't have any official source but what I can tell you for sure I, my wife and my daughter pay nothing when visiting doctor in Spain. The only thing they ask to fill a form and bring S1 photocopy when going to doctor each time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Th1rt3en said:


> First of all Gib is not UK. As far as I know this S1 thing works only in border areas, where people live and work in different countries (that's what I was told in contribution unit in Gib). I don't have any official source but what I can tell you for sure I, my wife and my daughter pay nothing when visiting doctor in Spain. The only thing they ask to fill a form and bring S1 photocopy when going to doctor each time.


yes I know it's not the UK.....

I also know that the S1 scheme works (or is supposed to ) in the same way throughout all the countries which are part of the scheme

surely if they are resident in Spain they can simply register with the S1 & get state health cards?


----------



## Th1rt3en (Apr 2, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes I know it's not the UK.....
> 
> I also know that the S1 scheme works (or is supposed to ) in the same way throughout all the countries which are part of the scheme
> 
> surely if they are resident in Spain they can simply register with the S1 & get state health cards?


Yes, that's true. And as you mentioned they should be residents and have NIE.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Th1rt3en said:


> Yes, that's true. And as you mentioned they should be residents and have NIE.


so why do your wife & child have to keep showing a photocopy of the S1?

if they're resident in Spain surely they have registered as such & then can get health cards - then they wouldn't have to keep taking the S1 copies each time


----------



## nikg (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

thanks for your replies and sorry about the confusion regarding GB. I meant Gib (Gibraltar) but i was away and just noticed that i mistyped it.

The job is in Gaming Industry and salary is 25000+ *UK Pounds*. Do you think they are enough to live properly there?


----------



## Th1rt3en (Apr 2, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> so why do your wife & child have to keep showing a photocopy of the S1?


We need to give them a photocopy each time and fill a small form, not only show. It looks like it works this way. I assume they send this details somewhere every time we go to doctor.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Th1rt3en said:


> We need to give them a photocopy each time and fill a small form, not only show. It looks like it works this way. I assume they send this details somewhere every time we go to doctor.


so they don't have tarjetas sanitarias?


----------

